
The Internet Wishlist - ivankirigin
http://theinternetwishlist.com/
======
hansy
A very cool idea, but this could get disorganized really quickly.

It looks like someone manually filters ideas before they are posted on the
site, which can become extremely cumbersome if you get thousands of ideas a
day.

How does one automate clumping similar ideas and filtering spam?

------
cmars232
Down.

